# Art in Movie | Выездная звукозапись/видеосъёмка в Санкт-Петербурге



## classic.online.ru (5 Янв 2012)

Санкт-Петербург.
*Выездная звукозапись и видеосъёмка *для тех, кто хочет получить профессиональную аудио или видео запись за разумные деньги. Такая запись пригодится для музыкального конкурса, в качестве портфолио, создания собственного канала на youtube и конечно же как память о собственном творчестве! 

*Виды работ:* 
• Запись концерта, оперы, спектакля с использованием одной и более видеокамер (2,3,4). 
Что входит: запись отдельного качественного звука и видео. Создание фильма и нарезка для youtube по произведениям (по желанию); 
• Чистая аудиозапись концерта, оперы, спектакля; 
• Внеконцертная сценическая видеозапись; 
• Многоканальная аудиозапись солиста или коллектива для создания аудио-диска или демонстрационной записи. Что входит: запись по дублям, запись по партиям, монтаж, обработка, сведение.

Познакомиться с примерами наших работ можно:

*http://vk.com/artinmovie
http://www.youtube.com/?hl=ru&amp;gl=RU*

или позвонив по телефону:

*8-911-936-58-15*


----------

